# Beware of cheapo plungers



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm using a bottom of the line $12 Cartel Supra Cushion Plunger for both mine and my wife's bows. It is a redesign of their earlier cheapo plunger and has a nylon sleeve in the barrel and seems very smooth. The over nocks of the cheapo arrows that I was using to start snapped off the nylon tip, but it turns out that the AAE Master Plunger Replacement Tip fits for $2.79. I'm assuming that the Midas doesn't have a nylon sleeve in the barrel.


----------



## Flehrad (Oct 27, 2009)

Shibuya DX. Hands down for price to value. 20k arrows through it since January 2011 when I got my latest one, and still going like brand new.


----------



## skunklover (Aug 4, 2011)

Yup. Shibuya DX. I shoot one, have shot them for awhile now. I had one with 15k shots on it and still going strong when I sold it to someone for a different color one.


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

TheOldNewbie said:


> I'm using a bottom of the line $12 Cartel Supra Cushion Plunger for both mine and my wife's bows. It is a redesign of their earlier cheapo plunger and has a nylon sleeve in the barrel and seems very smooth. The over nocks of the cheapo arrows that I was using to start snapped off the nylon tip, but it turns out that the AAE Master Plunger Replacement Tip fits for $2.79. I'm assuming that the Midas doesn't have a nylon sleeve in the barrel.


It does, doesn't stop it from being absolute crap though. Worked fine after I bored it out


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

Bean Burrito said:


> Buying a second hand Beiter for $70 is now looking like a good investment.


buying a Beiter plunger is _always_ a good invetsment!


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

This is a new Delpa plunger from Italy.. similar to Beiter, but with some improvements like the innner micro ball bearing:

http://www.torneriadelpa.it/sites/all/images/zero_plus_brochure.pdf


And all their other products:

http://www.torneriadelpa.it/componenti-tiro-con-larco


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

It looks like a Beiter to me Vittorio. I'm surprised some German lawyer hasn't paid them a visit.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

midwayarcherywi said:


> It looks like a Beiter to me Vittorio. I'm surprised some German lawyer hasn't paid them a visit.


Previously they have simply copied the Beiter plunger, but that model was having a limited diffusion. This one has different shape and is also under patent pending because of the micro ball bearing inside that they say is better balancing the rotation of the plastic piston. 








Some other details are surely similar to Beiter ones, but there are tens of different plungers already in the market with similar details since many years, like the Best Microclick below or the Cartel click.









Just as a curiosity, the Best Micro Clik in the pictures uses original Beiter plastic pistons as manufacturer buys the pistons directly from Beiter ... But this one retails at 37.11 euro, the Delpa Zero at 65.00 and the Beiter at 89,90 Euro ..

http://www.arcoefrecce.it/arcieria/65-bottoni-ammortizzatori.aspx

Personally I suggest to beginners to use the Spiga Click button or the best MicroClick, and after to switch directly to the Beiter.

But nowdays the Delpa Zero seems to be a good compromise, while the Magnetic Jet (no spring, magnets)







has incredible potential but still I have to test it properly.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i'm a certified equipment ho and have several beiters and shibuya dx's..

the beiters are on my olympic and barebow set-ups and the shibuya on my hunting set-ups...

i never even thought of trying out any other brands or models and have never had any problems with any of my plungers..


----------



## swelles10 (Dec 22, 2008)

Vittorio said:


> Previously they have simply copied the Beiter plunger, but that model was having a limited diffusion. This one has different shape and is also under patent pending because of the micro ball bearing inside that they say is better balancing the rotation of the plastic piston.


Vittorio-

I have one that looks like this (below, also from Delpha), but it has a bit of a rattle in it that drives me nuts when the pressure is set really low. The rattle originates from the spring that is pressing against a floating metal piece in the back of the plunger, but the picture you posted doesn't have that floating metal button on the back. Do you know if the model that you posted or the one I posted is the newest? I ask because I'm quite happy with my plunger otherwise, and it would be worth buying another if the new one was better.


----------

